# possible leak or splashed water



## RiCk3yBoBbY187 (Jun 12, 2019)

ok so yesterday i got home an noticed some water around the base of my tank on the stand now with that said there isnt any water in the stand the return and over flow bulkheads arnt leaking and my tank seams are not leaking i cant tell where the water is coming from has anyone had this issue before ? This is a 240 gallon freshwater tank the fish in the tank are 2 Oscars 1 green terror a jack 6 juvenile jags two green servurm


----------



## lakenvelderin (Mar 31, 2019)

The only way I know of to test for leaks is this:

1. Dry off the tank and surrounding area
2. Place DRY paper towels around the base of the tank
3. Leave for 24 hours
4. If there's water on the paper towels, that's where your leak is. There can be multiple at once.

Also, if the potential leak seems bad (water level lowering quickly), you should move the fish to a temporary holding tank while you fix the permanent one or replace it.


----------

